# Castor oil for acne scars ?



## babieLy (Jul 6, 2008)

I don't remember where i got that information, but i believed that i read it somewhere in the internet. I don't know if it's true, I tried to apply it this morning but it is so sticky. Does anybody have any idea about it ? Does it really help with acne scars ?


----------



## Ashley (Jul 6, 2008)

Hm..I've never heard of this before, but I did a search online and some people claim that rubbing castor oil on a scar every night helps. Since castor oil is so thick, I don't think I could do it. I do like it in the oil cleansing method though.


----------



## SybariteGator (Jul 7, 2008)

I've heard of using Vitamin E oil for scars and also the Mederma "Skin Care For Scars" product.

I used Mederma after my shoulder surgery and it did help fade the scar a bit. It was expensive though, like $30 for a tiny tube.


----------



## Asha* (Jul 7, 2008)

Hm, for healing scars? Don't know, i only heard that it's good for eyebrows (makes them grow).


----------



## Joliefilleici (Jul 8, 2008)

I've never heard of castor oil for healing or fading scars but cocoa butter does the job.


----------



## patsluv (Jul 12, 2008)

I have read a lot about castor oil being great for growing eye lashes but never heard about it for acne scars. The oil that has amazinglly helped my acne scars, the indented kind, is camellia oil (Silkia is the brand). Its my favorite oil out of the couple I have tried - olive, jojoba, rosehip and emu.


----------



## magosienne (Jul 17, 2008)

i've never heard of that before. considering i tend to breakout from castor oil, i wouldn't try it.


----------



## twinsa (Jul 21, 2008)

it is oil. i think that it will make you tend to breakout

i dont recommend you to use it on the face


----------



## Aniger86 (Jul 21, 2008)

Do you have acne at the moment? I think castor oil, if it does work for scars, is alright to try, but only on skin that doesn't have acne anymore as castor oil can make acne worse.


----------



## Ilona (Aug 30, 2008)

Hi,

I'm only using VIRGIN COCONUT OIL for some days now and i can see that my pimple scars faded...

try searching OIL CLEANSING METHOD on the web

ok.


----------



## lifeisbeautiful (Sep 1, 2008)

Nutmeg powder is the best bet


----------



## djsg (Feb 7, 2012)

Coconut Oil for all scars, using castor at the moment for skin care and moisture, seems to also be helping the scars, but coconut oil does make them disappear, don't use expensive items!!!! I wish there was internet when I was a teenager.. now 38 and still having breakouts but coconut oil and castor oil, do the trick at a decent price.

Good luck, don't be afraid, it works.

Debra  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tanderson (Apr 4, 2012)

The castor oil is good at removing the imperfections from the skin such as acne.  You should use it every night, this will prevent acne from coming back.


----------



## anna14smith (Apr 10, 2012)

Does castor oil really helps........


----------

